# reptiles in the sutherland shire



## cam (May 7, 2006)

i was wandering does anyone know where i would see any reptiles around the sutherland shire area ive only seen water skinks and a whip snake


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

Royal National Park


----------



## cam (May 7, 2006)

it might be that i dont no where to look around here oh yeh i saw a leaf tailed gecko to


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

Go to Heatchcote train station, walk around behind the fire station and you will find a track that leads to Karloo Pools (then on to Waterfall). If you walk from Heathcote to Karloo Pools and back on a warm day, i guarantee you'll see heaps of reptiles.


----------



## cam (May 7, 2006)

thank you what type of reptiles are commen there


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

Mountain Dragon, Scaly-foots, Whipsnakes & Lace Monitors plus heaps more.


----------



## cam (May 7, 2006)

aw kool


----------



## jack (May 7, 2006)

the royal national park is chockers with herps. try heading to waterfall train station, then bush bash east. on the ridge lines you come across on your walk, lift some rocks that are sitting on the exposed rock (exfoliating or "rock on rock")
nine times out of ten you will find creepy rock spiders! but I have found leaf tails (orange ones and grey ones), leseurs and thicktails...copper tail skinks...a scaly foot and small eyed snakes....if you are reallylucky you could find a broad headed snake. other stuff in the area that is easy to find are water dragons round the creeks and golden crowned snakes in the forest areas under logs. WHEN YOU LIFT ROCKS PUT THEM BACK EXACTLY AS YOU FIND THEM!
IF ROCKS ARE EMBEDDED DONT DIG THEM OUT! happy hunting!


----------



## cam (May 7, 2006)

thanx


----------



## cam (May 7, 2006)

ill head out there when i get home from camp haha


----------



## cam (May 7, 2006)

im not very good at catching tho


----------



## Spike14 (May 7, 2006)

lol neither am i u get useed to diving for stuf that is running lol


----------



## jack (May 7, 2006)

stick to the lizards then cam!


----------



## pugsly (May 7, 2006)

dont catch anything, just watch and admire, then leave them be.


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2006)

Cam go to the nasho , i grew up at Stanwell park and would walk in the nasho heaps and there is loads of critters running around in there , may even see some of buckies pigs if your lucky :wink:


----------



## jack (May 7, 2006)

hey dickyknee, i notice you are in woonoona, are there any green and goldens left in that brick pit where all the new development was going on? I used to live in Austi and used to poke around in there looking for herps


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2006)

Not sure mate been awhile since i have done any herp looking and never did any in there , are you talking about the new Sandon Point developement ???
if so i will take my cam and go for a walk down there .


----------



## zen (May 8, 2006)

Jack said:


> the *royal national park* is chockers with herps...*lift some rocks*... I have found leaf tails (orange ones and grey ones), leseurs and thicktails...copper tail skinks...a scaly foot and small eyed snakes....*if you are reallylucky you could find a broad headed snake*...and golden crowned snakes in the forest areas under logs.



:shock: THIS IS TOTALLY* ILLEGAL* :!:, not to mention *damaging to the environment*. :evil: 

It's also really bad for the reptiles, even if you let them go.
At this time of year they've already settled into that spot to brumate for winter. By lifting that rock, you'll not only potentially and quite likely ruin their hidey hole but you'll set them back by disadvantaging them! 


I think this is very irresponsible of you to suggest this Jack! :roll: 


Also, the damage to the geckos homes indirectly impacts adversely on the Broad-headed Snake (geckos are prey items), if it's not already directly affected by such activities.

You surely are or should be aware Jack, that National Parks are sacred refuges for wildlife and they & their environment should not be touched or molested in any way that is damaging! 

Last but not least, the *Broad-headed Snake is an endangered species !!!*


Cam & any other newbie reading this, please don't do this!


P.S - Jack, at least you emphasized the good advice that *if* you do lift rocks (please don't, especially in NP's) you absolutely MUST return the rock (without crushing the inhabitants) to its original position !

P.P.S - Best to follow Pugsly's excellent advice:-


> dont catch anything, just watch and admire, then leave them be


----------



## jack (May 8, 2006)

sorry to anyone else i offended with my post. yes zen it was irresponsible to post info on how to find herps in the national park. i stand corrected.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 8, 2006)

I didn't think that "Shire" residents would allow reptiles to live in their area.


----------

